# Northern Michigan Mushrooms 2021



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Its time to get into the woods


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

MMH, A buddy of mine just west of me found quit a few 2"ers yesterday. It won't be long now !


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> MMH, A buddy of mine just west of me found quit a few 2"ers yesterday. It won't be long now !


Thanks for the report Jack, Family and I will be heading that way in a few weeks. hope we wont be too late.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Hope everyone has a great Morel season, Shroom on my friends. MMH


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

They are on in Emmet County Michigan. Pretty small yet but you can get at least enough for breakfast.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> They are on in Emmet County Michigan. Pretty small yet but you can get at least enough for breakfast.


Thanks for the report Glen. The family and I will be up the weekend of May14th, hope it wont be too late.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> Thanks for the report Glen. The family and I will be up the weekend of May14th, hope it wont be too late.


Hi MMH,

It may be on the late side for the black morels. But I expect mid May to be near peak for the white morels. Keep in touch!

Glenn


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

S






















Super excited to report my finds from today. I was headed up for my annual trout fishing trip and decided to stop and look for some black morels. This is the third year I’ve checked this spot. The first year I found one black 😂 so it kept me coming back. Last year nothing, and this year this is what I found in about an hour and a half of looking in the big tooth aspen. It’s the first time I’ve ever found them on the west side of the state, Benzie county, and the first time I’ve been able to find some that weren’t under ash trees up here. Needless to say I’ll be back, I’m up here til Tuesday. But up next I need to bring in some fresh trout. Good luck all


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 38209
> S
> View attachment 38210
> View attachment 38211
> ...


My late uncle fished and hunted Morels in Benzie. He loved it there.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 38209
> S
> View attachment 38210
> View attachment 38211
> ...


My late uncle fished and hunted Morels in Benzie. He loved it there. As more ash die and fall up North I am trying to focus more on the big tooth Aspen but Its starting all over trying to find the right woods to hunt but it must be done.


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

I totally agree. That’s why I was excited to have finally made that find...No place I’d rather wet a line then the Betsie and Platte rivers. Your uncle had it right in my opinion


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

jms0001 said:


> View attachment 38209
> S
> View attachment 38210
> View attachment 38211
> ...


Morels for you and Trout for the dog! (If he'll eat it) lol. Great find, congrats!


----------



## jms0001 (Apr 7, 2016)

The trout is for me too!! Although my doggies would definitely eat it. Lol. They love venison as well


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

mmh said:


> My late uncle fished and hunted Morels in Benzie. He loved it there. As more ash die and fall up North I am trying to focus more on the big tooth Aspen but Its starting all over trying to find the right woods to hunt but it must be done.


The ash are totally dead in one area I hunt in Kentucky and that die off has almost totally wiped out the morel fruiting associated with those ash trees. We can still find them around elm, poplar, hickory and sycamore but it has dramatically affected my small yellow/greys and big yellows. That being said, I have had my best #’s season ever here thanks to a 400 sq ft patch of that produced 607 half frees. 860 total morels for the season here so far but my patches are all but finished in KY. So don’t give up if you primarily hunted ash woods in the past. You’ll just need to adapt and find other woods that produce. Hoping to head up to N Michigan in a week or 2.


----------



## Ida Connor (Apr 30, 2021)

Glenn said:


> Hi MMH,
> 
> It may be on the late side for the black morels. But I expect mid May to be near peak for the white morels. Keep in touch!
> 
> Glenn


Glenn where can I buy some morels around Ionia county people that grow them or anything that


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Baby twins in Clare.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

rick said:


> The ash are totally dead in one area I hunt in Kentucky and that die off has almost totally wiped out the morel fruiting associated with those ash trees. We can still find them around elm, poplar, hickory and sycamore but it has dramatically affected my small yellow/greys and big yellows. That being said, I have had my best #’s season ever here thanks to a 400 sq ft patch of that produced 607 half frees. 860 total morels for the season here so far but my patches are all but finished in KY. So don’t give up if you primarily hunted ash woods in the past. You’ll just need to adapt and find other woods that produce. Hoping to head up to N Michigan in a week or 2.


I do not have many Tulip Poplar or Sycamore in my part of Indiana and our Ash areas up North have been decimated so I am trying to recall areas that I noticed in the past while up North that had big tooth aspen. I must adapt to changing conditions or perish. (Natures law)
My family will be up there starting on the 14th. Keep me posted

I


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Ida Connor said:


> Glenn where can I buy some morels around Ionia county people that grow them or anything that


I'm not sure Ida. Sorry about that. I just pick them I don't sell them or buy them. I think they might sell them at the Mesick festival or the Boyne City festival. I have never attended one though.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Cheboygan county on friday the 30th of April and Emmet county yesterday the 2nd.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

One report of a family finding 600 in a day near Boyne Mountain on facebook. The black morels will be near peak Mother days weekend!


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

My driveway total is up to 10 now. about 2" avg.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Don't eat the red ones!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Morchella Maximus said:


> Baby twins in Clare.
> View attachment 38743


We always pull off at the Clare rest stop and look for literature.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

@glen, The family will be up the weekend of the 15th. My Father was recently diagnosed with cancer and has very little energy but he is committed to carrying on the family tradition even though I don't think he will be able to hunt and it unfortunately may be his last trip up North. I hope the rest of us can go out and find him a bunch of Morels. Shroom on my friend.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

We celebrated Mothers Day on saturday this year. Successful family foray in Cheboygan County!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Then on Sunday I went again by myself about 20 miles away and found larger morels. Black morels are at a peak in Northern Michigan!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> @glen, The family will be up the weekend of the 15th. My Father was recently diagnosed with cancer and has very little energy but he is committed to carrying on the family tradition even though I don't think he will be able to hunt and it unfortunately may be his last trip up North. I hope the rest of us can go out and find him a bunch of Morels. Shroom on my friend.


Hi MMH,
The Black Morels are at a peak Mothers Day weekend in Northern Michigan. Which county do you go in Northern Michigan? The whites have not come up yet as far as I can tell in Cheboygan or Emmet counties. I think the should be just starting to fruit by the 15th. There should be some older black morels still left the weekend of the 15th but I would concentrate on northern slopes for them if possible and look for small greys on the places with the most sun.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Hi MMH,
> The Black Morels are at a peak Mothers Day weekend in Northern Michigan. Which county do you go in Northern Michigan? The whites have not come up yet as far as I can tell in Cheboygan or Emmet counties. I think the should be just starting to fruit by the 15th. There should be some older black morels still left the weekend of the 15th but I would concentrate on northern slopes for them if possible and look for small greys on the places with the most sun.


Glenn, thanks so much for the update. I'm heading up your way on the 21st. Hope you get a lot of rain next week!


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Does anybody know what's going on at the Boyne Festival? I thought I might drive up but I don't know if there any any mushrooms in the woods or what's going on..


----------



## A.Barry (May 13, 2021)

Anyone been to Oscoda County lately? I've got large poplar stands I can go hunt but don't want to make the three hour trip if they're done in the poplars. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

cwlake said:


> Glenn, thanks so much for the update. I'm heading up your way on the 21st. Hope you get a lot of rain next week!


Hi cwlake,

Yes we need the rain next week to have a good year on the white morels. The 21st should be close to peak if we get some rain. Good luck and please post your finds.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

A.Barry said:


> Anyone been to Oscoda County lately? I've got large poplar stands I can go hunt but don't want to make the three hour trip if they're done in the poplars. Thanks everyone!


Hi A. Barry,

I hunt emmet and cheboygan counties but not Oscoda. But this last weekend (Mothers Day weekend) was very good for black morels in the poplars. You need to hurry though as the ones
on south and east facing slopes are nearing an end to good quality. North and west facing slopes should still be fresh enough the weekend of the 15th but I wouldn't wait any longer than that for
black morels.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Hi MMH,
> The Black Morels are at a peak Mothers Day weekend in Northern Michigan. Which county do you go in Northern Michigan? The whites have not come up yet as far as I can tell in Cheboygan or Emmet counties. I think the should be just starting to fruit by the 15th. There should be some older black morels still left the weekend of the 15th but I would concentrate on northern slopes for them if possible and look for small greys on the places with the most sun.


I am taking a break from packing, will be leaving tomorrow A.M. for the Gaylord area. We hunt in a few different counties. You had some nice sized Blacks in your pics and hope we can find some.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> I am taking a break from packing, will be leaving tomorrow A.M. for the Gaylord area. We hunt in a few different counties. You had some nice sized Blacks in your pics and hope we can find some.



MMH,

I think you should find some big black morels. Please let us know how you do. The best of luck!!!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> MMH,
> 
> I think you should find some big black morels. Please let us know how you do. The best of luck!!!


Hi MMH,

Should start finding some greys too.


----------



## A.Barry (May 13, 2021)

Glenn said:


> Hi A. Barry,
> 
> I hunt emmet and cheboygan counties but not Oscoda. But this last weekend (Mothers Day weekend) was very good for black morels in the poplars. You need to hurry though as the ones
> on south and east facing slopes are nearing an end to good quality. North and west facing slopes should still be fresh enough the weekend of the 15th but I wouldn't wait any longer than that for
> black morels.


Hey I really appreciate the information Glenn. I've hunted down here near the middle of the state for several years and have enjoyed some success, but I'm always looking for dead elms and occasionally find them around dead apple. Oscoda County, at least in the area that I'm familiar with, has a very different woods, there is no elm or apple, but there is large stands of poplar or aspen, some stand alone white pine and big tooth or quaking aspen, and one nice stand of white pine. Would you search for the greys in the same area as you do blacks in that type of forest, meaning mainly in the stand of poplars? Thank you Glenn,
Andy


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

In the Gaylord area and found nothing. Very dry, year round swamps are very low and areas that usually hold water are dry. Will hit some lowlands that we have not hunted for years and hope for the best. Shroom on my friends


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

mmh said:


> In the Gaylord area and found nothing. Very dry, year round swamps are very low and areas that usually hold water are dry. Will hit some lowlands that we have not hunted for years and hope for the best. Shroom on my friends


GLuck @mmh !


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

mmh said:


> In the Gaylord area and found nothing. Very dry, year round swamps are very low and areas that usually hold water are dry. Will hit some lowlands that we have not hunted for years and hope for the best. Shroom on my friends


Nothing as in Wade's nothing? Or a disappointing nothing? Thats too bad, hope you enjoyed the time with your father. It looks like the season is going to be a bad one up there. No rain in the forecast and highs near 80 next weekend.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

A.Barry said:


> Hey I really appreciate the information Glenn. I've hunted down here near the middle of the state for several years and have enjoyed some success, but I'm always looking for dead elms and occasionally find them around dead apple. Oscoda County, at least in the area that I'm familiar with, has a very different woods, there is no elm or apple, but there is large stands of poplar or aspen, some stand alone white pine and big tooth or quaking aspen, and one nice stand of white pine. Would you search for the greys in the same area as you do blacks in that type of forest, meaning mainly in the stand of poplars? Thank you Glenn,
> Andy


Hi A. Barry,

No I usually find greys around ash trees and sometimes apple trees or maple trees. 90% around ash. Some people say they find greys around white pine so I wouldn't rule it out.

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

mmh said:


> In the Gaylord area and found nothing. Very dry, year round swamps are very low and areas that usually hold water are dry. Will hit some lowlands that we have not hunted for years and hope for the best. Shroom on my friends


Hi MMH,

I'm sorry to hear you couldn't fine morels. I had a bad mushroom weekend as well. I did pick 10 black morels and found about a half a dozen gone bad on friday but I could not find any areas that were not already picked over. That makes 5 weekends that I picked black morels and I am up to 400 for 2021. Saturday I went walleye fishing up near Sault Ste. Marie and we caught 14 keeper walleyes + 30 throwbacks, 4 large northern pike, and about half a dozen large perch. Went looking for white morels yesterday and found only about 10. I left them because they were not very large. I found them on south facing slopes where ground temps were 52-54 degrees. Every else ground temps were 48-50 degrees so I am in a lull right now. We need rain bad or the white morels could be near a bust this year in my spots.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Hi A. Barry,
> 
> No I usually find greys around ash trees and sometimes apple trees or maple trees. 90% around ash. Some people say they find greys around white pine so I wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> Glenn


Glenn, Did you have any luck with the greys this past weekend?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

cwlake said:


> Glenn, Did you have any luck with the greys this past weekend?


Hi Cwlake,

I only found a few greys on severely facing southeast slope and around ash trees. I didn't pick them. The ground temps on anything but south and east slopes or open fields was just a tad too cool I think. It will plenty warm enough after today and tomorrow's warm temps. You said you would be up the 21st. I'm expecting them to be up by then if we get some rain. It is extremely dry and if it 
remains so then I'm not sure how devastating that will be. Some of the ones I found yesterday were dry to the touch. You should find some though.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> In the Gaylord area and found nothing. Very dry, year round swamps are very low and areas that usually hold water are dry. Will hit some lowlands that we have not hunted for years and hope for the best. Shroom on my friends


Good luck @mmh yes rain is needed I think we will hunt Thursday.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@mmh are you guys still in Michigan?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Jeremiah n I decided to get out and hunt today hoping for good results


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> Jeremiah n I decided to get out and hunt today hoping for good results


I’m heading out to hunt rest of day up near Manistee. Not overly hopeful, but we shall see. How goes it for you?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Chris Eberhard said:


> I’m heading out to hunt rest of day up near Manistee. Not overly hopeful, but we shall see. How goes it for you?


We went to manistee early morning some gentlemen told us greys were up but we didnt hang out long desperately needed rain headed back north to hunt near our cabin and found greys and yellows will post pics later hoping for some rain. Good luck!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

What we kept yesterday gave away 2lbs to an 80 yr old man n woman camping on state land they said they've came up to hunt for 50 yrs and they always used to give em to those who couldnt hunt but never got any back until yesterday 😊 found a lil over 5lbs today after the rain last night definitely think the seasons wounding up early because of hi temps but we are gonna give it a good hunt tomorrow friday we are going up to the UP for some kayaking so who knows


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@Glenn hope all is well Jeremiah n I are going over to dickson county in the up today ever hear of places to hunt there? 
Hows things going your way


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Heading to iron mountain in the upper peninsula for some highly recommended adventures🤔


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 39846
> 
> What we kept yesterday gave away 2lbs to an 80 yr old man n woman camping on state land they said they've came up to hunt for 50 yrs and they always used to give em to those who couldnt hunt but never got any back until yesterday 😊 found a lil over 5lbs today after the rain last night definitely think the seasons wounding up early because of hi temps but we are gonna give it a good hunt tomorrow friday we are going up to the UP for some kayaking so who knows
> View attachment 39846


Good for you!


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Back to reality Mon. with 6 lbs of yellows. Three days and 20 hrs. of hunting and sore legs for 6 lbs. We came home early because the hunting was so bad. but thats what you get with NO rain for the whole month until we got there. We still found fresh shrooms so they are still popping, just not many. All of our finds were on dead elm. We went to the hills one day and found very little. most came on flat land. Good luck to all the diehards still out there.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@cwlake how far north were you generally speaking


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> @cwlake how far north were you generally speaking
> [/QUOTE We were around Gaylord, we went to Pigeon River one day and the hills were not good to us.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @Glenn hope all is well Jeremiah n I are going over to dickson county in the up today ever hear of places to hunt there?
> Hows things going your way


Hi Elmgirl,

Sorry no, Dickenson county is quite a ways west. I live in Sault Ste. Marie so I do hunt Chippewa and Mackinac County. The blacks did well in both counties this well but they are done now I think. I have not seen a white morel yet but should be some out there. Hope you have time between kyak to get out and explore. Please keep us posted. Nice to hear from you.

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

cwlake said:


> Back to reality Mon. with 6 lbs of yellows. Three days and 20 hrs. of hunting and sore legs for 6 lbs. We came home early because the hunting was so bad. but thats what you get with NO rain for the whole month until we got there. We still found fresh shrooms so they are still popping, just not many. All of our finds were on dead elm. We went to the hills one day and found very little. most came on flat land. Good luck to all the diehards still out there.


Hi CWLake,

I think you did pretty well. Do you find elms that are not in tall grass or swampy areas? That is something I have never experienced is finding around dead elm. I hunt just a little ways north of Gaylord and all the elms are either on private property or along highways or in swampy areas. I find my whites around ash and did no better than you this past weekend.

Thanks for your reports!

Glenn


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

I am posting pictures of my finds this past weekend. Picked about 7-8 pounds. I'm a bit in turmoil because some of my reliable places where I get the bulk of my white morels produced nothing. It seems impossible that I missed them because I have been monitoring ground temps every weekend since early April. But I found morels north of where my tried and true places are around Wolverine. All in all a decent weekend for me with the exception of Wolverine. I'm very disturbed and perplexed but I will check again friday because ground temps are just right for white morels to fruit so maybe?


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Hi CWLake,
> 
> I think you did pretty well. Do you find elms that are not in tall grass or swampy areas? That is something I have never experienced is finding around dead elm. I hunt just a little ways north of Gaylord and all the elms are either on private property or along highways or in swampy areas. I find my whites around ash and did no better than you this past weekend.
> 
> ...


Glenn, looks like you done a little better than us. We found a couple of woods that had a lot of dead elm. Mainly flat land with a lot of little humps throughout. There was a fair amount of old dead ash but they were too far gone. I see there is more rain coming this week so they may still pop but I think it's a little too late for Gaylord area. A lot of what we found was not super fresh. Good luck, if you get out again please let us know how you do.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

cwlake , did you say Gaylord got rain while you were there? Any amount to speak of? I have been watching the rain meter site and not seeing rain. Not seeing anything for the next 8 days on the national forecast either. Was wanting to head up tonight but looks like it may be a bust.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

O H I O said:


> cwlake , did you say Gaylord got rain while you were there? Any amount to speak of? I have been watching the rain meter site and not seeing rain. Not seeing anything for the next 8 days on the national forecast either. Was wanting to head up tonight but looks like it may be a bust.


Hi OHIO,

Gaylord recorded light rain 5 out of the last 7 days for a total of .4 inches of precip. Of greater concern though is temps have been 80 - 86 degrees in 8 of the last 9 days.

Glenn


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

O H I O said:


> cwlake , did you say Gaylord got rain while you were there? Any amount to speak of? I have been watching the rain meter site and not seeing rain. Not seeing anything for the next 8 days on the national forecast either. Was wanting to head up tonight but looks like it may be a bust.


they got .03 last wednesday and .09 on friday or sat. but I don't think it was near enough to save the season. They have been picking yellows for the last two weeks and I think the season is winding down around that area .


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Yesterday west of Wolverine


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

O H I O said:


> cwlake , did you say Gaylord got rain while you were there? Any amount to speak of? I have been watching the rain meter site and not seeing rain. Not seeing anything for the next 8 days on the national forecast either. Was wanting to head up tonight but looks like it may be a bust.


Got rain but it was 86 n 90 not many bulk finds it see


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

I have attached some of the memorial weekend finds in Northern Michigan. The largest morel came from the upper penninsula. I found about a pound and a half total there. The numbers came from Emmet county. Picked about 2-3 pounds total there. Cheboygan county was a big bust for me this year. Very sad about that. I think I am done for the year. The morels in the northern lower penninsula are drying right out very fast. UP morels are a bit more fresh but the numbers are very low in my spots. In summary I picked morels in northern michigan from April 16 through May 31. That is on average about two-three weeks earlier than most years. The black morel season lasted 5 weeks and was decent numbers but not as good as the last two years. The white morels produced about half of what I on average would find. Cheboygan counties trends are very bad I think mostly due to the dying off of ash trees. I am hoping that I can find another tree or method to take the ash trees place. I would love to hear from other northern michigan hunters on that subject. Someone has posted unbelievable finds on facebook the past two years from Vanderbilt. I went exploring there but I couldn't find anything that looks better than Wolverine. Maybe maples are producing better. Hard to tell from sure from the pictures. This may be my last post for 2021 unless I get some responses. I love reading about all your finds. Special thanks for cwlake, elmgirl, morel seeker, MMH, shroomseeker, jims0001, kbart, Rick, and OHIO for your posts!


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I have attached some of the memorial weekend finds in Northern Michigan. The largest morel came from the upper penninsula. I found about a pound and a half total there. The numbers came from Emmet county. Picked about 2-3 pounds total there. Cheboygan county was a big bust for me this year. Very sad about that. I think I am done for the year. The morels in the northern lower penninsula are drying right out very fast. UP morels are a bit more fresh but the numbers are very low in my spots. In summary I picked morels in northern michigan from April 16 through May 31. That is on average about two-three weeks earlier than most years. The black morel season lasted 5 weeks and was decent numbers but not as good as the last two years. The white morels produced about half of what I on average would find. Cheboygan counties trends are very bad I think mostly due to the dying off of ash trees. I am hoping that I can find another tree or method to take the ash trees place. I would love to hear from other northern michigan hunters on that subject. Someone has posted unbelievable finds on facebook the past two years from Vanderbilt. I went exploring there but I couldn't find anything that looks better than Wolverine. Maybe maples are producing better. Hard to tell from sure from the pictures. This may be my last post for 2021 unless I get some responses. I love reading about all your finds. Special thanks for cwlake, elmgirl, morel seeker, MMH, shroomseeker, jims0001, kbart, Rick, and OHIO for your posts!


thank youfor all of your posts Glenn. It really helps the southerners get a gage on where the season is up there. I've been told by a very reliable source that the whites are migrating towards the maples up there. But the area we hunted this year was 90% maple. there is no way to check every maple! We did find a couple around smaller dead maple. Until next year, be safe.


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

cwlake said:


> thank youfor all of your posts Glenn. It really helps the southerners get a gage on where the season is up there. I've been told by a very reliable source that the whites are migrating towards the maples up there. But the area we hunted this year was 90% maple. there is no way to check every maple! We did find a couple around smaller dead maple. Until next year, be safe.


CWLAKE,

Thank you for the tip on smaller dead maple. I've been checking live maples with little success as I have heard reports some have been fruiting. them. I was not looking for dead maples however.

Glenn


----------

